# 4th Annual "DRIFTING ON A MEMORY" WHITTIER BLVD Cruise and Drive inn Movies



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

*CHANGE OF PLAN NEW LOCATION INSTEAD OF ELYSIAN PARK THEY HAVE ELYSIAN PARK CLOSED FOR HALF THE DAY IDK FOR WAT CONSTRUCTION OR SOMESHIT SO NEW LOCATION IS LEGG LAKE PARK 823 Lexington-Gallatin Rd
South El Monte, CA 91733 



south side of the park, its close to whittier blvd and the drive inn movies​


ITS THAT TIME OF THE YEAR AGAIN!!! DISTINCTIONS CC AND SOLOWS CC SGV ARE DOING DRIFTING ON A MEMORY PART 4 ON May 25th**, if you guys missed the first 3 then you guys missed out on some of the biggest and baddest cruising in LA in a long time. All lowriders from all car clubs, solo riders, from all over are welcome. Everyone is gonna meet at Elysian Park on May 25th at 11am me and Jay from solows cc sgv will be there to direct traffic to make sure people dont double park and take up too much precious parking there, if you DO NOT have a lowrider you wont be allowed to park in the spaces in the front at elysian, please park the daily drivers far far away, me and the homie Jay will have our car clubs parked in the middle of the park so if you guys see a banner of our clubs come and say hi we wanna meet all the people that support our cruises. at 3pm we will all head out to Whittier Blvd to cruise and the end being at the Vineland Drive Inn movies in the city of Industry(443 Vineland Ave, City of Industry, CA 91746) :thumbsup:, We know that you guys love chillin at Montebello Park but please dont all crowd there all early so we dont have any problems from the cops, try to keep the crowd spread out more along whittier blvd. there was nothing but love and respect on the blvd at the last ones so we expect the same for everyone to keep all the bullshit at home so we can continue doing these cruises for you guys. Flyer will be up soon and in case you missed the last 3 here are some pictures and video. Let us know in this topic if you and your Car Club will be there. LETS GO CRUISE HOMIES INSTEAD OF THE SAME OL LAWN CHAIRS SITTIN AT SHOWS. If you guys have any questions you can reach me on my cell at 714-401-3854 FLYERS WILL BE UP SOON!



























































































HERES THIS CRUISE THAT MADE IT INTO LOWRIDER MAGAZINE FOR THOSE OF YOU THAT DIDNT SEE IT













*


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

LET US KNOW IN THIS TOPIC IF YOUR CAR CLUB WILL BE ATTENDING HERE ARE SOME MORE PICS FROM THE LAST ONE


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

LETS DO THIS!!!!!


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump!!!


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

Big Rob 65ss13 said:


> View attachment 1091617
> :thumbsup:


See you guys there :wave:



ElProfeJose said:


> Bump!!!


Lookin good bro:thumbsup:


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

EastLosRider said:


> LET US KNOW IN THIS TOPIC IF YOUR CAR CLUB WILL BE ATTENDING


Latins Finest c.c. will be there as always TTT FOR A BADD ASS EVENT :thumbsup:


----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)

ALTERED ONES CC WILL BE THERE ,,,


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

Strays cc will be cruising


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

lowdude13 said:


> Latins Finest c.c. will be there as always TTT FOR A BADD ASS EVENT :thumbsup:


Simon. We will be there. TTT


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

lowdude13 said:


> Latins Finest c.c. will be there as always TTT FOR A BADD ASS EVENT :thumbsup:





ALTERED ONES said:


> ALTERED ONES CC WILL BE THERE ,,,





STRAY 52 said:


> Strays cc will be cruising





ElProfeJose said:


> Simon. We will be there. TTT


:thumbsup: WILL BE STARTING ROLL CALL LIST SOON


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

=Citywide oldies= Will be there!


----------



## colorbarmateo (Aug 1, 2013)

Ttt


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Latins finest will be there. TTT


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

bluebyrd86 said:


> =Citywide oldies= Will be there!





ElProfeJose said:


> Latins finest will be there. TTT


See you there homies :thumbsup:


----------



## citylife68 (Jun 26, 2012)

CITYLIFE CAR CLUB,WILL BE THERE....


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

*SEE YOU THERE HOMIES*:thumbsup:


----------



## ray-13 (Jun 10, 2011)

LATIN WORLD cc BAKERSFIELD will be there to support. . :thumbsup:


----------



## CLASSICS.69 (Aug 15, 2013)




----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

citylife68 said:


> CITYLIFE CAR CLUB,WILL BE THERE....





BLUE OWL said:


> *SEE YOU THERE HOMIES*:thumbsup:





ray-13 said:


> LATIN WORLD cc BAKERSFIELD will be there to support. . :thumbsup:





CLASSICS.69 said:


> View attachment 1095121



THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT HOMIES LETS TAKE IT BACK TO WHERE IT ALL STARTED :h5:


----------



## Chucky-818 (Sep 17, 2013)

:inout:


----------



## GG65ss (Nov 16, 2013)

WESTSIDE ORIGINALS CC will be there


----------



## onestopcaraudio (Jan 27, 2010)

:thumbsup::drama:


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

TTT


----------



## RazaStyle car club (Dec 15, 2011)

*RazaStyle SoCal will be rolling*.......


----------



## 64sled (Jan 30, 2010)

Los Boulevardos CC will be there


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

WHATS UP GUY'S LATINS FINEST CAR CLUB WOULD LIKE TO INVITE YOU ALL TO COME OUT AND TAKE THE LOWRIDERS OUT FOR A CRUISE THIS APRIL 13TH, 2014...WE WILL BE CRUISING FROM CORONA PARK TO FAIRMONT PARK IN RIVERSIDE. WE INVITE ALL CLUBS AND ALL SOLO RIDERS......TE ONLY THING WE ASK FROM YOU IS TO BRING IS A GOOD POSITIVE ATTITUDE AND LETS ALL GO FOR A CRUISE!!!!!! WE WILL BE MEETING AT 1PM AT CORNA PARK AND ROLL OUT TIME WILL BE AT 2PM....SHINE UP THE LOLO'S AND LET'S DO THIS BIG!!!! TTT THANKS FOR LOOKING!!!!! AND BUMPING!!!!


----------



## miklosffs (Feb 26, 2014)

can custom car c.c's cruise with you fellas ? (pre 58 ofcourse)


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

Chucky-818 said:


> :inout:


:around:



GG65ss said:


> WESTSIDE ORIGINALS CC will be there


:thumbsup: See you guys there homie



onestopcaraudio said:


> :thumbsup::drama:





PAPA_SNOPS said:


> uffin:





mr.glasshouse said:


> TTT





RazaStyle car club said:


> *RazaStyle SoCal will be rolling*.......





64sled said:


> Los Boulevardos CC will be there


Will start a list of clubs attending soon :thumbsup:


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump.


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

CONTAGIOUS CC WILL BE THERE.


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

KINGS OF KINGS CAR CLUB WILL THERE................. CAN'T WAIT............. WE WERE THERE LAST YEAR..........


----------



## waytoofonky (Nov 13, 2010)

Cant wait. i was there last year @ Montebello Park. It was crackin...TTTT


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

ElProfeJose said:


> Bump.





supreme82 said:


> View attachment 1100354
> CONTAGIOUS CC WILL BE THERE.





javy71 said:


> KINGS OF KINGS CAR CLUB WILL THERE................. CAN'T WAIT............. WE WERE THERE LAST YEAR..........





waytoofonky said:


> Cant wait. i was there last year @ Montebello Park. It was crackin...TTTT


*LETS DO THIS, THIS YEAR IT WILL END AT THE DRIVE INN MOVIES SO BRING THE FAMILY AND COOLERS AND LAWN CHAIRS FOR THE MOVIES* :thumbsup:


----------



## Chucky-818 (Sep 17, 2013)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Chucky-818 (Sep 17, 2013)

:thumbsup:


----------



## rcota (Sep 20, 2012)

*T.T**.T....*:thumbsup:


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

Chucky-818 said:


> :thumbsup:


:wave:


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

miklosffs said:


> can custom car c.c's cruise with you fellas ? (pre 58 ofcourse)


Hell yeah homie come through


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

*HERES A QUICK ROLL CALL FOR CLUBS THAT ARE COMING THROGH SO FAR

DISTINCTIONS CC SOLOWS CC SGV
UNIQUES CC
GROUPE CC
LATINS FINEST CC
Premiere CC
ALTERED ONES CC
STRAYS CC
CITYWIDE OLDIES CC
UNIDOS CC
LATIN WORLD BAKERSFIELD CC
INDIVIDUALS CC
CLASSIC LOWRIDERS CC
MAJESTICS CC
WESTSIDE ORIGINALS CC
SICK WAYS CC
DEDICATIONS CC
RAZA STYLE CC
LOS BOULEVARDOS CC
CUSTOM CAR CC
CONTAGIOUS CC
KINGS OF KINGS CC
SouthEast Classics CC
Superiors CC
Millenium CC
Bajitos CC
Impalas CC
Lo Lows CC SFV
Stylistics CC



ALL SOLO RIDERS

LETS KEEP THE LIST GROWING :thumbsup:*


----------



## colorbarmateo (Aug 1, 2013)

Don't 4 get me 2...im there!


----------



## CLASSICS.69 (Aug 15, 2013)

:h5:


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

colorbarmateo said:


> Don't 4 get me 2...im there!


See you there homie :thumbsup:



CLASSICS.69 said:


> :h5:


uffin:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump



EastLosRider said:


> *HERES A QUICK ROLL CALL FOR CLUBS THAT ARE COMING THROGH SO FAR
> 
> DISTINCTIONS CC SOLOWS CC SGV
> UNIQUES CC
> ...


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

*SOUTHEAST CLASSICS *Is Gonna Be There...:thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Pues wow. Let's do this. TTT


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

Richiecool69elka said:


> *SOUTHEAST CLASSICS *Is Gonna Be There...:thumbsup:


See you guys there homie :thumbsup:



ElProfeJose said:


> Pues wow. Let's do this. TTT


LETS DO IT HOMIE


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

uffin:


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

BUMP


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

CANT WAIT. TTT


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

supreme82 said:


> CANT WAIT. TTT


:h5:


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

ttt


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

:nicoderm:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

whats up player you getting ready for this years cruise???



EastLosRider said:


> :nicoderm:


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

:sprint:


----------



## SOLOWS C.C SGV (Sep 6, 2010)

WHATS UP MY BOY SHYANN? AND TO ALL THE LOWRIDERS KEEPING DRIFTING ON A MEMORY ON THE MAP!!!!! ITS PART 4 AND WE WANT TO KEEP IT CRACKING FOR THE YEARS TO COME SO RAZA LETS GIVE OUR PEOPLE A GOOD NAME AND KEEP EVERYTHING FIRME.... AS WE ALL KNOW PART 3 THE COPS WHERE TRIPPING SO WE BROUGHT THE DRIVE INN BACK SO WE ALL AND THE FAM BAM CAN HAVE A GOOD TIME... ONCE AGAIN THANK YOU FOR EVERY ONES SUPPORT LETS KEEP THIS THREAT BUMPING..... SOLOWS CC SGV


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

SOLOWS C.C SGV said:


> WHATS UP MY BOY SHYANN? AND TO ALL THE LOWRIDERS KEEPING DRIFTING ON A MEMORY ON THE MAP!!!!! ITS PART 4 AND WE WANT TO KEEP IT CRACKING FOR THE YEARS TO COME SO RAZA LETS GIVE OUR PEOPLE A GOOD NAME AND KEEP EVERYTHING FIRME.... AS WE ALL KNOW PART 3 THE COPS WHERE TRIPPING SO WE BROUGHT THE DRIVE INN BACK SO WE ALL AND THE FAM BAM CAN HAVE A GOOD TIME... ONCE AGAIN THANK YOU FOR EVERY ONES SUPPORT LETS KEEP THIS THREAT BUMPING..... SOLOWS CC SGV


*WELL SSAID HOMIE :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: TTMFT*


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

EastLosRider said:


> View attachment 1094177










:thumbsup:


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

*BEEN GETTING A TON OF CALLS FOR THIS CRUISE SHOULD BE A HUGE TURNOUT* :thumbsup:


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

EastLosRider said:


> *BEEN GETTING A TON OF CALLS FOR THIS CRUISE SHOULD BE A HUGE TURNOUT* :thumbsup:


TTT 


Latins finest invites all you to our upcoming events....in so cal.......
Car cruise from corona park to fairmont park in riverside.....we have a photographer and taco guy $1 tacos 




Lowrider bike cruise on the beach in Huntington Beach


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

:wow: *TTMFT *


----------



## comptonsfinest (Oct 21, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

REMEMBER HOMIES THIS TIME WE ARE ENDING AT THE DRIVE INN MOVIES IN THE CITY OF INDUSTRY


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)

MILLENIUM CC Ben there for the last 3 can't miss this one. One of the baddest cruises around.


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

*HERES A QUICK ROLL CALL FOR CLUBS THAT ARE COMING THROGH SO FAR

DISTINCTIONS CC SOLOWS CC SGV
UNIQUES CC
GROUPE CC
LATINS FINEST CC
Premiere CC
ALTERED ONES CC
FIRME CLASSICS CC
STRAYS CC
CITYWIDE OLDIES CC
UNIDOS CC
LATIN WORLD BAKERSFIELD CC
INDIVIDUALS CC
CLASSIC LOWRIDERS CC
MAJESTICS CC
WESTSIDE ORIGINALS CC
SICK WAYS CC
DEDICATIONS CC
RAZA STYLE CC
LOS BOULEVARDOS CC
CUSTOM CAR CC
CONTAGIOUS CC
KINGS OF KINGS CC
SouthEast Classics CC
Superiors CC
Millenium CC
Bajitos CC
Impalas CC
Lo Lows CC SFV
Stylistics CC
13 Gents CC
Streetstyle CC LA



ALL SOLO RIDERS

LETS KEEP THE LIST GROWING :thumbsup:*​


THE LIST KEEPS GROWING DAY BY DAY :cheesy:


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

eric64impala said:


> MILLENIUM CC Ben there for the last 3 can't miss this one. One of the baddest cruises around.


*WE APPRECIATE THE SUPPORT HOMIE :h5:*


----------



## ray-13 (Jun 10, 2011)

cant wait..... !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! TTT,,,, :h5:


EastLosRider said:


> *HERES A QUICK ROLL CALL FOR CLUBS THAT ARE COMING THROGH SO FAR
> 
> DISTINCTIONS CC SOLOWS CC SGV
> UNIQUES CC
> ...


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

:wave:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*ANOTHER GOOD CRUISE SEE U ALL OUT THERE:thumbsup:*


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

ray-13 said:


> cant wait..... !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! TTT,,,, :h5:


:yes: IS IT MAY YET????? lol



Big Rob 65ss13 said:


> :wave:


uffin:



66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> *ANOTHER GOOD CRUISE SEE U ALL OUT THERE:thumbsup:*


*SEE YOU OUT THERE HOMIE *


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

To the top!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

*Latins Finest would like to invite you all to Come thru to the inland empire and cruise with us. TTT any question call me text me (562) 879-4376. Free event. There RG photography will be there tacos $1 at the end of the cruise bring the family. 
*


----------



## Chucky-818 (Sep 17, 2013)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SOLOWS C.C SGV (Sep 6, 2010)

DRIFTING ON A MEMORY!!! ONE OF THE BEST CRUZES AROUND FROM LA WHERE THIS LOWRIDING ALL STARTED NONE OF THIS SHIT CAN COMPARE ..... DRIFTING ON A MEMORY PART 4 FOR ANY INFO CONTACT 626 676 5403 THANK YOU FOR UR SUPPORT.


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

:h5:


----------



## waytoofonky (Nov 13, 2010)

Slowly but surely the date is approaching! Can't wait! TTT


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

TTMFT DATE COMING UP SOOON uffin: AGAIN TACO TRUCK WILL BE AT ELYSIAN PARK AGAIN.


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

Big Rob 65ss13 said:


> :wave:


???


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

CONTAGIOUS CC


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

supreme82 said:


> View attachment 1130585
> View attachment 1130593
> View attachment 1130601
> CONTAGIOUS CC


LOKKIN GOOD HOMIE SEE YOU GUYS ON THE BLVD :thumbsup:


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

*FOR THOSE THAT DIDNT CATCH THIS CRUISE IN LOWRIDER MAGAZINE HERE IT IS








*


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

bump


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Latins Finest would like to invite you all to Come thru to the inland empire and cruise with us. TTT any question call me text me (562) 879-4376. Free event. There RG photography will be there tacos $1 at the end of the cruise bring the family. 




We will meet at corona park at 1 and take off at 2 and cruise to fairmont park in riverside. We should be at faimont park around 330 or so. Depends on how many cars there is. TTT let's go for a cruise.


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

EastLosRider said:


> LOKKIN GOOD HOMIE SEE YOU GUYS ON THE BLVD :thumbsup:


yes sir :thumbsup:


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

ttt


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

*TTMFT*


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

*Will prolly be rollin this 64 at the cruise* :biggrin:


----------



## CLASSICS.69 (Aug 15, 2013)

:thumbsup:


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

:cheesy:


----------



## 90lowrider (Jul 27, 2012)

2013


----------



## Chucky-818 (Sep 17, 2013)

:thumbsup:


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

90lowrider said:


> 2013


:thumbsup: Hell yeah homie rollin deep 



Chucky-818 said:


> :thumbsup:


watup homie :wave:


----------



## me-nchevys (Oct 25, 2013)

13 GENTS will be there


----------



## SOLOWS C.C SGV (Sep 6, 2010)

Drifting on a memory ..... time to ride low and slow and think about those firme memories..... TTT


----------



## CLASSICS.69 (Aug 15, 2013)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CLASSICS.69 (Aug 15, 2013)

TTMFT....!!!!!


EastLosRider said:


> *HERES A QUICK ROLL CALL FOR CLUBS THAT ARE COMING THROGH SO FAR
> 
> DISTINCTIONS CC SOLOWS CC SGV
> UNIQUES CC
> ...


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

me-nchevys said:


> 13 GENTS will be there


:thumbsup: see you guys out there homie just added to the list 


SOLOWS C.C SGV said:


> Drifting on a memory ..... time to ride low and slow and think about those firme memories..... TTT



:yes:uffin: *TAKE IT BACK TO WHERE THIS BITCH STARTED OG WHITTIIIIERRRRR BLVD
*


CLASSICS.69 said:


> TTMFT....!!!!!


Thanks Homie


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

GROUPE E.L.A looking foward to this


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

TTMFT


----------



## Chucky-818 (Sep 17, 2013)

Tmf


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

CLASSICS.69 said:


> TTMFT....!!!!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

Big Rob 65ss13 said:


> GROUPE E.L.A looking foward to this





Chucky-818 said:


> Tmf





lowdude13 said:


> :thumbsup:


*WE THANK YOU FOR THE SUPPORT HOMIES*


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

:drama:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Latins Finest would like to invite you all to Come thru to the inland empire and cruise with us. TTT any question call me text me (562) 879-4376. Free event. RG photography will be there......tacos $1 at the end of the cruise bring the family. 




We will meet at corona park at 1 and take off at 2 and cruise to fairmont park in riverside. We should be at faimont park around 330 or so. Depends on how many cars there is. TTT let's go for a cruise.


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

bump this shit back TTT


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

:nicoderm:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Mid day bump!!


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

*ITS COMING UP QUICK:sprint:*


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

EastLosRider said:


> *ITS COMING UP QUICK:sprint:*


Yup. We ready.


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

:thumbsup:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

_WILL BE THERE!!_


----------



## CLASSICS.69 (Aug 15, 2013)

:h5:


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

*HERES A QUICK ROLL CALL FOR CLUBS THAT ARE COMING THROGH SO FAR

DISTINCTIONS CC SOLOWS CC SGV
UNIQUES CC
GROUPE CC
LATINS FINEST CC
Premiere CC
ALTERED ONES CC
FIRME CLASSICS CC
STRAYS CC
CITYWIDE OLDIES CC
UNIDOS CC
La Gente CC
LATIN WORLD BAKERSFIELD CC
INDIVIDUALS CC
CLASSIC LOWRIDERS CC
MAJESTICS CC
WESTSIDE ORIGINALS CC
SICK WAYS CC
DEDICATIONS CC
RAZA STYLE CC
LOS BOULEVARDOS CC
CUSTOM CAR CC
CONTAGIOUS CC
KINGS OF KINGS CC
SouthEast Classics CC
Superiors CC
Style CC
Millenium CC
Bajitos CC
Impalas CC
Lo Lows CC SFV
Stylistics CC
13 Gents CC
Streetstyle CC LA



ALL SOLO RIDERS

LETS KEEP THE LIST GROWING :thumbsup:*​

THE LIST KEEPS GROWING DAY BY DAY


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT.


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

:thumbsup:


----------



## STYLECC61 (Jun 10, 2009)

"The Art of Lowriding Interview with Mr. Cartoon"


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

Nice video homie :thumbsup:


----------



## mexhika (Apr 23, 2013)

MEXHIKA WILL BE THERE


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump


----------



## colorbarmateo (Aug 1, 2013)

Ttt


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)




----------



## Chucky-818 (Sep 17, 2013)

Tmft


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

TTMFT uffin: *ITS COMING UP SOON*


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

EastLosRider said:


> View attachment 1154265
> 
> 
> TTMFT uffin: *ITS COMING UP SOON*


Nice pic


----------



## SOLOWS C.C SGV (Sep 6, 2010)

TTT.......


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

~T~T~T


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

ElProfeJose said:


> Nice pic


thanks



SOLOWS C.C SGV said:


> TTT.......



YOU READY TO DO THIS PART4.......


lowdude13 said:


> ~T~T~T


:yes:


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

*TTT*


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

BUMP


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

:thumbsup:


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

ttt


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT.


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

bump


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

ElProfeJose said:


> TTT.





lowdude13 said:


> bump


:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT. Wanted to invite everyone to our cruise 2 weekends from now. Come out and chill. Meeting at corona park at 1. Rolling to faimont park in riverside any questions call or text Jose 562-879-4376


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

bump


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## rolldawg213 (May 3, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

TTMFT uffin:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Latins finest ready!!! TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

I've been to two of these in the past. And I gotta say it gets down. Just to see so many lolos out there!!! On the blvd!!!!! It's bad ass if you haven't been to one this is a bad ass cruise. TTT


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

THANKS HOMIE for the support and thanks to all the clubs that support this event :thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

EastLosRider said:


> THANKS HOMIE for the support and thanks to all the clubs that support this event :thumbsup:


Simon. You know how we get down!!!! Btw.......Bump. Just wanted to remind everyone out there that we have our car cruise next Sunday. Hope to see a great turn out. TTT. Any questions call me at 562-879-4376


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

date slowly approaching :drama:


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

*HERES A QUICK ROLL CALL FOR CLUBS THAT ARE COMING THROGH SO FAR

DISTINCTIONS CC SOLOWS CC SGV
UNIQUES CC
GROUPE CC
LATINS FINEST CC
Premiere CC
ALTERED ONES CC
FIRME CLASSICS CC
STRAYS CC
CITYWIDE OLDIES CC
UNIDOS CC
La Gente CC
LATIN WORLD BAKERSFIELD CC
INDIVIDUALS CC
CLASSIC LOWRIDERS CC
MAJESTICS CC
WESTSIDE ORIGINALS CC
SICK WAYS CC
DEDICATIONS CC
RAZA STYLE CC
LOS BOULEVARDOS CC
CUSTOM CAR CC
CONTAGIOUS CC
KINGS OF KINGS CC
SouthEast Classics CC
Superiors CC
Style CC
Millenium CC
Bajitos CC
Impalas CC
Lo Lows CC SFV
Stylistics CC
13 Gents CC
Streetstyle CC LA



ALL SOLO RIDERS

LETS KEEP THE LIST GROWING :thumbsup:*​
THE LIST KEEPS GROWING DAY BY DAY​


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

*Thats Right SOUTHEAST CLASSICS Is Gonna Be There...:thumbsup: See You At Our Show.With That Firme 63..Que No.






*


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

TTT


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

Richiecool69elka said:


> *Thats Right SOUTHEAST CLASSICS Is Gonna Be There...:thumbsup: See You At Our Show.With That Firme 63..Que No.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





supreme82 said:


> TTT


:thumbsup:


----------



## Chucky-818 (Sep 17, 2013)

:thumbsup:


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

bump


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

ttt


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

:shocked: a month and a half till its time to cruise


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

EastLosRider said:


> :shocked: a month and a half till its time to cruise


Time flys. TTT.


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

CONTAGIOUS CC READY TO ROLL


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

This is the adress to the park in corona 
930 E 6th St
Corona, CA 92879

We will meet here at 1 pm and roll out at 2 pm everyone invited free event!!! 

We will be going down 6th st till it turns into magnolia

Then magnolia turns into market then make a left into fairmont park. This is like a 45 min cruise see you all there. All clubs and solo riders welcomed!!! Any questions hit a player up 562-879-4376 Jose aka el profe


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

ElProfeJose said:


> Time flys. TTT.





supreme82 said:


> View attachment 1173242
> CONTAGIOUS CC READY TO ROLL


:h5:


----------



## SOLOWS C.C SGV (Sep 6, 2010)

TAKING IT TO THE TOP...... DRIFTING ON A MEMORY... WHAT UP MY BOY?


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Good morning to all. This is the day let's make tis a great cruise....




This is the adress to the park in corona 
930 E 6th St
Corona, CA 92879

We will meet here at 1 pm and roll out at 2 pm everyone invited free event!!! 

We will be going down 6th st till it turns into magnolia

Then magnolia turns into market then make a left into fairmont park. This is like a 45 min cruise see you all there. All clubs and solo riders welcomed!!! Any questions hit a player up 562-879-4376 Jose aka el profe


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

TTMFT


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

:shocked:


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

Bump


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

TTT


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

ttt


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

ya mero



EastLosRider said:


> *ITS THAT TIME OF THE YEAR AGAIN!!! DISTINCTIONS CC AND SOLOWS CC SGV ARE DOING DRIFTING ON A MEMORY PART 4 ON May 25th**, if you guys missed the first 3 then you guys missed out on some of the biggest and baddest cruising in LA in a long time. All lowriders from all car clubs, solo riders, from all over are welcome. Everyone is gonna meet at Elysian Park on May 25th at 11am me and Jay from solows cc sgv will be there to direct traffic to make sure people dont double park and take up too much precious parking there, if you DO NOT have a lowrider you wont be allowed to park in the spaces in the front at elysian, please park the daily drivers far far away, me and the homie Jay will have our car clubs parked in the middle of the park so if you guys see a banner of our clubs come and say hi we wanna meet all the people that support our cruises. at 3pm we will all head out to Whittier Blvd to cruise and the end being at the Vineland Drive Inn movies in the city of Industry(443 Vineland Ave, City of Industry, CA 91746) :thumbsup:, We know that you guys love chillin at Montebello Park but please dont all crowd there all early so we dont have any problems from the cops, try to keep the crowd spread out more along whittier blvd. there was nothing but love and respect on the blvd at the last ones so we expect the same for everyone to keep all the bullshit at home so we can continue doing these cruises for you guys. Flyer will be up soon and in case you missed the last 3 here are some pictures and video. Let us know in this topic if you and your Car Club will be there. LETS GO CRUISE HOMIES INSTEAD OF THE SAME OL LAWN CHAIRS SITTIN AT SHOWS. If you guys have any questions you can reach me on my cell at 714-401-3854 FLYERS WILL BE UP SOON!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## stock 1963ss (Feb 16, 2010)

TO THE TOP


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

*HERES A QUICK ROLL CALL FOR CLUBS THAT ARE COMING THROGH SO FAR

DISTINCTIONS CC SOLOWS CC SGV
UNIQUES CC
GROUPE CC
LATINS FINEST CC
Premiere CC
ALTERED ONES CC
FIRME CLASSICS CC
STRAYS CC
CITYWIDE OLDIES CC
UNIDOS CC
La Gente CC
LATIN WORLD BAKERSFIELD CC
INDIVIDUALS CC
CLASSIC LOWRIDERS CC
MAJESTICS CC
WESTSIDE ORIGINALS CC
SICK WAYS CC
DEDICATIONS CC
RAZA STYLE CC
LOS BOULEVARDOS CC
CUSTOM CAR CC
CONTAGIOUS CC
KINGS OF KINGS CC
SouthEast Classics CC
Superiors CC
Style CC
Millenium CC
Bajitos CC
Impalas CC
Lo Lows CC SFV
Stylistics CC
13 Gents CC
Streetstyle CC LA
Best of Friends CC



ALL SOLO RIDERS

LETS KEEP THE LIST GROWING :thumbsup:*​THE LIST KEEPS GROWING DAY BY DAY​


----------



## Chucky-818 (Sep 17, 2013)

:thumbsup:


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:fool2:bump cant wait for this cruzzzz


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

TTT


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

bump


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

EastLosRider said:


> *HERES A QUICK ROLL CALL FOR CLUBS THAT ARE COMING THROGH SO FAR
> 
> DISTINCTIONS CC SOLOWS CC SGV
> UNIQUES CC
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

:h5:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Morning. Bump.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

:thumbsup:


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

:420: TTT


----------



## sicksurside (Jun 19, 2006)

EVILSIDE C.C.PULLING UP!!


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

*HERES A QUICK ROLL CALL FOR CLUBS THAT ARE COMING THROGH SO FAR

DISTINCTIONS CC SOLOWS CC SGV
UNIQUES CC
GROUPE CC
LATINS FINEST CC
Premiere CC
ALTERED ONES CC
FIRME CLASSICS CC
STRAYS CC
CITYWIDE OLDIES CC
UNIDOS CC
La Gente CC
LATIN WORLD BAKERSFIELD CC
INDIVIDUALS CC
CLASSIC LOWRIDERS CC
MAJESTICS CC
WESTSIDE ORIGINALS CC
SICK WAYS CC
DEDICATIONS CC
RAZA STYLE CC
LOS BOULEVARDOS CC
CUSTOM CAR CC
CONTAGIOUS CC
KINGS OF KINGS CC
SouthEast Classics CC
Superiors CC
Style CC
Millenium CC
Bajitos CC
Impalas CC
Lo Lows CC SFV
Stylistics CC
13 Gents CC
Streetstyle CC LA
Best of Friends CC
EvilSide CC



ALL SOLO RIDERS

LETS KEEP THE LIST GROWING :thumbsup:*​THE LIST KEEPS GROWING DAY BY DAY​


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

ONE MORE MONTH TO GO :thumbsup:


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

ttt


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

TTT


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

GROUPE ELA we ready homie:thumbsup:


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

Big Rob 65ss13 said:


> GROUPE ELA we ready homie:thumbsup:


*SEe YOU GUYS OUT THERE HOMIE 30 MORE DAYS*


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

TTMFT


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

LET US KNOW IF YOU WILL BE ATTENDING :thumbsup:


----------



## Snake87 (Apr 8, 2014)

Riding solo


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

Snake87 said:


> Riding solo


THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT SEE U OUT THERE HOMIE



ElProfeJose said:


> Bump


TTMFT :thumbsup:


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

BUMP


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)




----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

~cotton kandy~


----------



## Chucky-818 (Sep 17, 2013)

Tmf


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

BUMP


----------



## SOLOWS C.C SGV (Sep 6, 2010)

ITS ALMOST TIME TO LOWRIDE....


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

13OZKAR said:


> View attachment 1203546


Today WAS A GOOD DAY :yes:



lowdude13 said:


> ~cotton kandy~


:thumbsup:



Chucky-818 said:


> Tmf


watup homie :wave:



supreme82 said:


> BUMP


:thumbsup:



SOLOWS C.C SGV said:


> ITS ALMOST TIME TO LOWRIDE....


*ITS ABOUT THAT TIME TO HIT THE BLVD AND HAVE A GOOD TIME*


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

TTT


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

:cheesy:


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

*24 DAys away LETS KEEP THIS BITCH AT THE TOP *


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

EastLosRider said:


> *24 DAys away LETS KEEP THIS BITCH AT THE TOP *


x82


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

TTMFT


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

:around:


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

BUMP


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

supreme82 said:


> BUMP


:h5:


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

ITS COMING UP SOON TIME TO GET THEM LOW LOWS READY


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

EastLosRider said:


> :h5:


 hey bro. We're having our cruise night May 17th. If you guys want to come down its open to all car clubs and solo riders.


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

supreme82 said:


> hey bro. We're having our cruise night May 17th. If you guys want to come down its open to all car clubs and solo riders.


Sounds good bro will try to make it forsure


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

EastLosRider said:


> Sounds good bro will try to make it forsure


firme.


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

CONTAGIOUS CC last year at Elysian Park


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

supreme82 said:


> View attachment 1216634
> CONTAGIOUS CC last year at Elysian Park


Lookin good homie uffin:


----------



## onestopcaraudio (Jan 27, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Chucky-818 (Sep 17, 2013)

Tmf


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

onestopcaraudio said:


> :thumbsup:





Chucky-818 said:


> Tmf


:h5:


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

BUMP


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT.


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

*2 weeks away TILL WE TAKE OVER THE STREETS OF LA :yes:*


----------



## WESTCOASTER (Sep 21, 2005)

Klique ELA will be out there...TTT!


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

*HERES A QUICK ROLL CALL FOR CLUBS THAT ARE COMING THROGH SO FAR

DISTINCTIONS CC SOLOWS CC SGV
UNIQUES CC
GROUPE CC
LATINS FINEST CC
Premiere CC
ALTERED ONES CC
FIRME CLASSICS CC
STRAYS CC
CITYWIDE OLDIES CC
UNIDOS CC
La Gente CC
LATIN WORLD BAKERSFIELD CC
INDIVIDUALS CC
CLASSIC LOWRIDERS CC
MAJESTICS CC
WESTSIDE ORIGINALS CC
SICK WAYS CC
DEDICATIONS CC
RAZA STYLE CC
LOS BOULEVARDOS CC
CUSTOM CAR CC
CONTAGIOUS CC
KINGS OF KINGS CC
SouthEast Classics CC
Superiors CC
Style CC
Millenium CC
Bajitos CC
Impalas CC
Lo Lows CC SFV
Stylistics CC
13 Gents CC
Streetstyle CC LA
Best of Friends CC
EvilSide CC
Klique ELA CC
Rollerz Only CC



ALL SOLO RIDERS

LETS KEEP THE LIST GROWING :thumbsup:*​THE LIST KEEPS GROWING DAY BY DAY​


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

WESTCOASTER said:


> Klique ELA will be out there...TTT!


Added to the list homie :thumbsup:


----------



## D-BOY R.O (Feb 28, 2011)

RollerzOnly will be their.


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

TTT


----------



## djflizo69 (Jan 11, 2011)

So..... no flyer?


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

D-BOY R.O said:


> RollerzOnly will be their.


Added to the list homie see you guys out there :thumbsup:



supreme82 said:


> TTT


:thumbsup:



djflizo69 said:


> So..... no flyer?


Been real busy lol should have one in the next few days


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

TTT


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

:nicoderm:


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

Big Rob 65ss13 said:


> :nicoderm:


:wave:


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

http://youtu.be/y0SdyMY-wRU


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

http://youtu.be/bVWvIdTpTEo some footage from Drifting on a Memory.


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

supreme82 said:


> http://youtu.be/bVWvIdTpTEo some footage from Drifting on a Memory.


:thumbsup::nicoderm: LEAVE THE LAWN CHAIRS AT HOME AND LETS GO CRUISINNNNNNNGGGG


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

READY TO CRUISE WHITTIER THEN THE VINELAND DRIVE INN


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

TTT


----------



## ernie (Mar 10, 2008)

nite owls rolling


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

*HERES A QUICK ROLL CALL FOR CLUBS THAT ARE COMING THROGH SO FAR

DISTINCTIONS CC SOLOWS CC SGV
UNIQUES CC
GROUPE CC
LATINS FINEST CC
Premiere CC
ALTERED ONES CC
FIRME CLASSICS CC
STRAYS CC
CITYWIDE OLDIES CC
UNIDOS CC
La Gente CC
LATIN WORLD BAKERSFIELD CC
INDIVIDUALS CC
CLASSIC LOWRIDERS CC
MAJESTICS CC
WESTSIDE ORIGINALS CC
SICK WAYS CC
DEDICATIONS CC
RAZA STYLE CC
LOS BOULEVARDOS CC
CUSTOM CAR CC
CONTAGIOUS CC
KINGS OF KINGS CC
SouthEast Classics CC
Superiors CC
Style CC
Millenium CC
Bajitos CC
Impalas CC
Lo Lows CC SFV
Stylistics CC
13 Gents CC
Streetstyle CC LA
Best of Friends CC
EvilSide CC
Klique ELA CC
Rollerz Only CC
Nite Owls CC



ALL SOLO RIDERS

LETS KEEP THE LIST GROWING :thumbsup:*​THE LIST KEEPS GROWING DAY BY DAY​


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

TTMFT


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

*ITS THIS SUNDAYYYYYY :sprint:*


----------



## SOLOWS C.C SGV (Sep 6, 2010)

WHATS UP RAZA THE DAY IS ALMOST HERE TIME TO WIPE DOWN THOS 13s AND HIT THE STREETS OF LOS ENDING UP IN THE SGV AT THE DRIVE INN TIME TO DRIFT ON A MEMORY ORALE MY BOY SHYANN TIME TO DO WHAT WE DO.......


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

ttt


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

Can't wait. . . TTT


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

SOLOWS C.C SGV said:


> WHATS UP RAZA THE DAY IS ALMOST HERE TIME TO WIPE DOWN THOS 13s AND HIT THE STREETS OF LOS ENDING UP IN THE SGV AT THE DRIVE INN TIME TO DRIFT ON A MEMORY ORALE MY BOY SHYANN TIME TO DO WHAT WE DO.......


 the weather showing 81 degrees for sunday :h5:



Robert =woody65= said:


> ttt


:thumbsup:



javy71 said:


> Can't wait. . . TTT



We will see kings of kings CC out there dippin :thumbsup:


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

*5 DAYS AWAY :run:*


----------



## djflizo69 (Jan 11, 2011)

Flyer........Please!!


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

djflizo69 said:


> Flyer........Please!!


Was real busy on this one didnt have time to have flyer done by my homie :sprint:


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

*ONLY A FEW DAYS AWAY BEEN GETTING SEVERAL CALLS A DAY ON THIS CRUISE SHOULD BE A HUGE TURNOUT :h5:*


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

Maybe I missed it but is there a flyer?

Also, for the people that haven't attended this cruise, what is the route from Elysian Park to Whittier Blvd.?


----------



## lordz of kuztomz (Oct 11, 2002)

Lordz will be cruising the calles...supporting our raza.


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

Johnny562 said:


> Maybe I missed it but is there a flyer?
> 
> Also, for the people that haven't attended this cruise, what is the route from Elysian Park to Whittier Blvd.?


*Couldnt get the flyer out in time for this cruise but we all know the info, and from elysian park you will take the 110 south to the 5 south get off at soto st go down soto st make a RIGHT on 8th street, then a right on Boyle Ave then a right on whittier Blvd and whittier blvd takes you all the way down to montebello park and when its time for the drive inn movies you take whittier blvd down to the 605 north freeway and exit valley blvd for the vineland drive inn movies in the city of industry. Was talkin to the president of Uniques OC chapter so he has all the details. 

*


lordz of kuztomz said:


> Lordz will be cruising the calles...supporting our raza.


GRacias homie for the support :thumbsup:


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

*ROLL THROUGH TO ELYSIAN PARK AT AROND 11AM 
AROUND 3pm WE WILL ALL HEAD OUT TO CRUISE WHITTIER BLVD
AT AROUND 6;00-6;30 WE WILL ALL HEAD TO THE VINELAND DRIVE INN MOVIES AT 443 Vineland Ave, City of Industry, CA 91746


AGAIN LETS ALL ACT LIKE MATURE ADULTS KEEP THE BS AT HOME AND PLEASE THROW AWAY YOUR TRASH AT THE PARK WE DONT WANT TO GIVE OURSELVES A BAD NAME
. :thumbsup:*


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

*AND PLEASE DONT PARK THE DAILY DRIVERS IN THE FRONT SPOTS AT ELYSIAN PARK PLEASE PARK THEM FAR AWAY WE WANT AS MANY LOW LOWS AS POSSIBLE FILLING THOSE SPOTS thanks* :thumbsup:


----------



## lordz of kuztomz (Oct 11, 2002)

You got it homie .we will be meeting up at our shop in south los Angeles at 10am..then rolling true the calles of south los true Downtown to Elysian park then roll with the rest of you. .anyone in the south side care to join us..meet us at shop..5868 Crocker st los Angeles 90003..at 10am..have your tanks fueled up and ready to roll..


----------



## BlockValue (Feb 20, 2012)




----------



## erikl1986 (Feb 6, 2014)

Any of u guys down for a pit stop before Vineland at the wagon wheel in Pico Rivera before the 605


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

lordz of kuztomz said:


> You got it homie .we will be meeting up at our shop in south los Angeles at 10am..then rolling true the calles of south los true Downtown to Elysian park then roll with the rest of you. .anyone in the south side care to join us..meet us at shop..5868 Crocker st los Angeles 90003..at 10am..have your tanks fueled up and ready to roll..


Sounds good homie we should all try to do a caravan from elysian park to whittier blvd, a giant ass caravan :dunno:



BlockValue said:


> View attachment 1241194


:worship:



erikl1986 said:


> Any of u guys down for a pit stop before Vineland at the wagon wheel in Pico Rivera before the 605


:nicoderm:


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

*HERES A QUICK ROLL CALL FOR CLUBS THAT ARE COMING THROGH SO FAR

DISTINCTIONS CC SOLOWS CC SGV
UNIQUES CC
GROUPE CC
LATINS FINEST CC
Premiere CC
ALTERED ONES CC
FIRME CLASSICS CC
STRAYS CC
CITYWIDE OLDIES CC
UNIDOS CC
La Gente CC
LATIN WORLD BAKERSFIELD CC
INDIVIDUALS CC
CLASSIC LOWRIDERS CC
MAJESTICS CC
WESTSIDE ORIGINALS CC
SICK WAYS CC
DEDICATIONS CC
RAZA STYLE CC
LOS BOULEVARDOS CC
CUSTOM CAR CC
CONTAGIOUS CC
KINGS OF KINGS CC
SouthEast Classics CC
Superiors CC
Style CC
Millenium CC
Bajitos CC
Impalas CC
Lo Lows CC SFV
Stylistics CC
13 Gents CC
Streetstyle CC LA
Best of Friends CC
EvilSide CC
Klique ELA CC
Rollerz Only CC
Nite Owls CC
Lordz Of kustoms CC



ALL SOLO RIDERS

LETS KEEP THE LIST GROWING :thumbsup:*​THE LIST KEEPS GROWING DAY BY DAY​


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

*bump TTT for this badass flyer *


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

*Just spoke to the drive inn movie manager yesterday and he said he will direct everyone thats part of this cruise to a special section just for us. *


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

TTT


----------



## lordz of kuztomz (Oct 11, 2002)

I say roll all the way down thru the calles..like u said one big ass caravan...old school...


----------



## BEARFACE (Mar 4, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## bigdave90723 (May 22, 2014)

EastLosRider said:


> *HERES A QUICK ROLL CALL FOR CLUBS THAT ARE COMING THROGH SO FAR
> 
> DISTINCTIONS CC SOLOWS CC SGV
> UNIQUES CC
> ...


Latin World Los Angeles CC


----------



## chicanito (Oct 28, 2009)

bigdave90723 said:


> Latin World Los Angeles CC


Yea up we will be there.


----------



## C-LOC213 (Oct 30, 2012)

chicanito said:


> Yea up we will be there.


Simon Carnal, LATIN WORLD L.A. CC
Will be there.


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

lordz of kuztomz said:


> I say roll all the way down thru the calles..like u said one big ass caravan...old school...


We will try to organize that, sometimes it gets hard trying to get everybody to leave all at once but we will see what happens :x:



BEARFACE said:


> :thumbsup:


:h5:



bigdave90723 said:


> Latin World Los Angeles CC





chicanito said:


> Yea up we will be there.





C-LOC213 said:


> Simon Carnal, LATIN WORLD L.A. CC
> Will be there.


:thumbsup: see u guys on the blvd at hopefully at the drive inn after


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

*HERES A QUICK ROLL CALL FOR CLUBS THAT ARE COMING THROGH SO FAR

DISTINCTIONS CC SOLOWS CC SGV
UNIQUES CC
GROUPE CC
LATINS FINEST CC
Premiere CC
ALTERED ONES CC
FIRME CLASSICS CC
STRAYS CC
CITYWIDE OLDIES CC
UNIDOS CC
La Gente CC
LATIN WORLD BAKERSFIELD CC
INDIVIDUALS CC
CLASSIC LOWRIDERS CC
MAJESTICS CC
WESTSIDE ORIGINALS CC
SICK WAYS CC
DEDICATIONS CC
RAZA STYLE CC
LOS BOULEVARDOS CC
CUSTOM CAR CC
CONTAGIOUS CC
KINGS OF KINGS CC
SouthEast Classics CC
Superiors CC
Style CC
Millenium CC
Bajitos CC
Impalas CC
Lo Lows CC SFV
Stylistics CC
13 Gents CC
Streetstyle CC LA
Best of Friends CC
EvilSide CC
Klique ELA CC
Rollerz Only CC
Nite Owls CC
Lordz Of kustoms CC
Latin World CC LA



ALL SOLO RIDERS

LETS KEEP THE LIST GROWING :thumbsup:*​THE LIST KEEPS GROWING DAY BY DAY​


----------



## SOLOWS C.C SGV (Sep 6, 2010)

JUST A DAY AWAY!!!! LETS DO THIS......DRIFTING ON A MEMORY........ THE INVASTION OF THE LOWRIDERS TAKING OVER THE STREETS OF LOS!!! ALL LOWRIDERS TO THE FRONT LINE....... LETS RIDE!!!!


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

SOLOWS C.C SGV said:


> JUST A DAY AWAY!!!! LETS DO THIS......DRIFTING ON A MEMORY........ THE INVASTION OF THE LOWRIDERS TAKING OVER THE STREETS OF LOS!!! ALL LOWRIDERS TO THE FRONT LINE....... LETS RIDE!!!!



*LETS DO THIS JAYYYYYYYY ONE OF THE BEST CRUISES IN LA WHERE HOMIES ACTUALLY ARE ABLE TO DRIVEEEEE THERE SHIT *


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

some funky funk for manana while you dip


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

next saturday:thumbsup:


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

Tommorow the big day!!!!!!!


----------



## O*C 68 (Feb 21, 2007)

??


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

BUMP!!:h5:


----------



## 2595905 (Jan 4, 2009)

the lone wolf rider ill b there


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

EastLosRider said:


> *LETS DO THIS JAYYYYYYYY ONE OF THE BEST CRUISES IN LA WHERE HOMIES ACTUALLY ARE ABLE TO DRIVEEEEE THERE SHIT *


Firme. Have fun out there in the streets. And post some pics for those that can't make it!!!!!! TTT


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

Once again homies lets all have fun, keep the BS at home, and end the night at the drive inn movies


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

*CHANGE OF PLAN NEW LOCATION INSTEAD OF ELYSIAN PARK THEY HAVE ELYSIAN PARK CLOSED FOR HALF THE DAY IDK FOR WAT CONSTRUCTION OR SOMESHIT SO NEW LOCATION IS LEGG LAKE PARK **823 Lexington-Gallatin Rd
South El Monte, CA 91733 *


 
*south side of the park, its close to whittier blvd and the drive inn movies*


----------



## lordz of kuztomz (Oct 11, 2002)

What the fuck....u serious.


----------



## lordz of kuztomz (Oct 11, 2002)

????


----------



## funky 69 (Feb 4, 2013)

So everyone is meeting at legg lake at 11 then taking off to the blvd at 3 or what's the deal?


----------



## lordz of kuztomz (Oct 11, 2002)

We still meeting up in south los at our shop 5868 Crocker st los Angeles 90003...every one welcome..10 am..we roll out at 11 to meet up with everyone one else at whatever park...we will CRUISE The CALLES TODAY...


----------



## funky 69 (Feb 4, 2013)

Orale


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

funky 69 said:


> So everyone is meeting at legg lake at 11 then taking off to the blvd at 3 or what's the deal?


YES EXACTLY THEY HAVE ELYSIAN PARK SHUT DOWN SINCE 5 AM FOR CONTRUCTION OR MAINTENEACE OR SOME BULLSHIT


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

lordz of kuztomz said:


> We still meeting up in south los at our shop 5868 Crocker st los Angeles 90003...every one welcome..10 am..we roll out at 11 to meet up with everyone one else at whatever park...we will CRUISE The CALLES TODAY...


COOL HOMIE THE NEW MEET UP PARK IS 

LEGG LAKE PARK*823 Lexington-Gallatin Rd
South El Monte, CA 91733 

its not that far away from whittier blvd or the drive inn movies*


----------



## O*C 68 (Feb 21, 2007)

TTT


----------



## lordz of kuztomz (Oct 11, 2002)

We still cruising from the south side true the calles of downtown. Broadway..then hang a quick left on 4th st to Whittier Blvd ..right true the eastside all the way down to legg lake..see u homies at the other end in a few...anyone care to roll with us your more then welcome...WE LoVE LA...


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

*CHANGE OF PLAN NEW LOCATION INSTEAD OF ELYSIAN PARK THEY HAVE ELYSIAN PARK CLOSED FOR HALF THE DAY IDK FOR WAT CONSTRUCTION OR SOMESHIT SO NEW LOCATION IS LEGG LAKE PARK **823 Lexington-Gallatin Rd
South El Monte, CA 91733 *



*south side of the park, its close to whittier blvd and the drive inn movies*​


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

lordz of kuztomz said:


> We still cruising from the south side true the calles of downtown. Broadway..then hang a quick left on 4th st to Whittier Blvd ..right true the eastside all the way down to legg lake..see u homies at the other end in a few...anyone care to roll with us your more then welcome...WE LoVE LA...


SEE YOU HOMIES THERE its the south side of the park :thumbsup:


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

*EVERYTHING ELSE IS STILL THE SAME WE WILL LEAVE LEGG LAKE PARK SAME TIME WE WUDVE LEFT ELYSIAN TO HEAD TO WHITTIER BLVD THEN AFTER ROLL TO THE DRIVE INN MOVIES :thumbsup: THE ONLY THING CHANGED IS INSTEAD OF ELYSIAN PARK ITS NOW LEGG LAKE PARK*


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

EastLosRider said:


> *EVERYTHING ELSE IS STILL THE SAME WE WILL LEAVE LEGG LAKE PARK SAME TIME WE WUDVE LEFT ELYSIAN TO HEAD TO WHITTIER BLVD THEN AFTER ROLL TO THE DRIVE INN MOVIES :thumbsup: THE ONLY THING CHANGED IS INSTEAD OF ELYSIAN PARK ITS NOW LEGG LAKE PARK*


:thumbsup:


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

*CHANGE OF PLAN NEW LOCATION INSTEAD OF ELYSIAN PARK THEY HAVE ELYSIAN PARK CLOSED FOR HALF THE DAY IDK FOR WAT CONSTRUCTION OR SOMESHIT SO NEW LOCATION IS LEGG LAKE PARK **823 Lexington-Gallatin Rd
South El Monte, CA 91733 *



*south side of the park, its close to whittier blvd and the drive inn movies*​


----------



## 6DEUCE6 (Sep 18, 2008)

No parking at Elysian Park from 6 to 1:00. It's all roped off. Looks like they are repaving.


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

We in the back of Elysian Park and cars are pulling up.... Follow the white Lowrider signs...


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

WE AT THE LEGG LAKE PARK SECTION D DRIVE DEEP INTO SECTION D


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

CHANGE OF PLAN NEW LOCATION INSTEAD OF ELYSIAN PARK THEY HAVE ELYSIAN PARK CLOSED FOR HALF THE DAY IDK FOR WAT CONSTRUCTION OR SOMESHIT SO NEW LOCATION IS LEGG LAKE PARK 823 Lexington-Gallatin Rd
South El Monte, CA 91733 



south side of the park, its close to whittier blvd and the drive inn movies


----------



## streetlifer (Sep 21, 2007)

Fo sho


----------



## wolfina50 (Feb 2, 2009)

Where exactly is the location.????


----------



## AC_PHOTOGRAPHY (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## AC_PHOTOGRAPHY (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## AC_PHOTOGRAPHY (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## AC_PHOTOGRAPHY (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## waytoofonky (Nov 13, 2010)

WHERE'S ALL THE PIX???


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Pics?


----------



## D-BOY R.O (Feb 28, 2011)




----------



## R_Cisco_O (May 29, 2011)

D-BOY R.O said:


> View attachment 1246154


Nice pic bRO


----------



## streetlifer (Sep 21, 2007)

Post pics:dunno:


----------



## stylisticsla (Dec 13, 2008)

Stylistics Los Angeles!


----------



## D-BOY R.O (Feb 28, 2011)

stylisticsla said:


> Stylistics Los Angeles!


:thumbsup:


----------



## D-BOY R.O (Feb 28, 2011)

Where's all the pictures :dunno:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

AC_PHOTOGRAPHY said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## D-BOY R.O (Feb 28, 2011)

:thumbsup:


AC_PHOTOGRAPHY said:


>


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Player like me couldn't make it. Any pics?


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

My 68 at the Cruise.


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

I THINK MOST PEOPLE ARE ON INSTAGRAM THESE DAYS AND NO LONGER POST HERE ON LAYITLOW


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

EastLosRider said:


> I THINK MOST PEOPLE ARE ON INSTAGRAM THESE DAYS AND NO LONGER POST HERE ON LAYITLOW


dam it pinche instagram lol


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

EastLosRider said:


> I THINK MOST PEOPLE ARE ON INSTAGRAM THESE DAYS AND NO LONGER POST HERE ON LAYITLOW


Yup. I find my self posting shit there all the time. But never covet about lil. TTT.


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

i got this from Facebook


----------



## lordz of kuztomz (Oct 11, 2002)

a few pics and videos here.. https://www.facebook.com/pages/Lordz-of-kustomz/227029160658421?ref=hl]


----------



## R_Cisco_O (May 29, 2011)

Fucken instagram


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

Pics?


----------



## del toro (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## del toro (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## del toro (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## del toro (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

del toro said:


>


the trucks were Bad Ass :yes:


----------



## del toro (Aug 13, 2008)

Robert =woody65= said:


> the trucks were Bad Ass :yes:


YUP TOOK ME BACK TO MY CHILD HOOD I REMEMBER SEEING THEM CRUISING UP N DOWN WHITTIER BLVD


----------



## del toro (Aug 13, 2008)

ANYBODY HAVE MORE PIX VIDEOS POST THEM UP I KNOW I SAW A LOT OF CAMERAS OUT THERE


----------



## R_Cisco_O (May 29, 2011)

del toro said:


> ANYBODY HAVE MORE PIX VIDEOS POST THEM UP I KNOW I SAW A LOT OF CAMERAS OUT THERE


X2


----------



## magicl1 (Jul 18, 2009)

Hey there were a few Professional Photographers out there taking pics where are those photos ? :dunno:


----------



## del toro (Aug 13, 2008)

magicl1 said:


> Hey there were a few Professional Photographers out there taking pics where are those photos ? :dunno:


YUP THATS WHAT IM SAYING!


----------



## del toro (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## del toro (Aug 13, 2008)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HGcODlHdO-k


----------



## Jasmija (Dec 31, 2013)

Here are some photos I took on film of 2013 Drifting on a Memory - didn't find out it was moved to El Monte this year until it was too late! Enjoy!


----------



## R_Cisco_O (May 29, 2011)

Monte's


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

del toro said:


>


NICE PICS TORO:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

:thumbsup:


R_Cisco_O said:


> Monte's


----------



## Ma Boss (Nov 14, 2005)

What is the cross street for the historic Whittier Blvd East Los Angeles sign? Whittier and ? Thanks!!


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

Ma Boss said:


> What is the cross street for the historic Whittier Blvd East Los Angeles sign? Whittier and ? Thanks!!


Whitter blvd & Arizona ave


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

anybody know when the next one is?


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Chucky-818 (Sep 17, 2013)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

supreme82 said:


> Anybody know when the next one is?


TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

supreme82 said:


> anybody know when the next one is?


Coming soon according to the homie. But for now we have this going down in the inland empire. 
Bump. Next Sunday. Going down. 

ON BEHALF OF THE LATINS FINEST FAMILY WE WOULD LIKE TO INVITE YOU ALL TO OUR CAR AND BEACH CRUISE IN SO CAL MORE INFO CALL OR TEXT EL PROFE 562-879-4376 


CRUISE TILL THE WHEELS FALL OFF 2015
[/URL


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

BUMP...:run:
till the wheels fall off...


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

ttt


----------



## del toro (Aug 13, 2008)

WHEN'S THE NEXT ONE?????????


----------



## Classic Dreams (Feb 13, 2008)

When is the next Whittier cruise?


----------



## del toro (Aug 13, 2008)

Classic Dreams said:


> When is the next Whittier cruise?


X2


----------



## 90lowrider (Jul 27, 2012)

del toro said:


> X2


×3


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

April 16


----------



## 90lowrider (Jul 27, 2012)

BIG MICK-DOGG said:


> April 16


???


----------

